# Quick poll: Who'd you vote for?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't know if this is such a good idea for a topic?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Julia Child, Prez
James Beard, VP
Peter Kump, Sec o' state
Emeril, Press sec.
Larry Forgione, Defence minister
etc................

oh my.








this could be really fun!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Escoffier - Prez
Alaine Ducasse - Vice Prez
All of the IRON Chefs for the his cabinet


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I could see it now, if we all started naming who we voted for, that could turn into one serious food fight.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I voted for Alfred E. Newman


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

If the world were run by chefs, let's see who would be president?









I voted for Bush.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

No Larry is a great one for Dept of Ag.
He's AMERICAN as in spoon foods.
You guys voted for dead people....I know this is imaginary but can there be some that aren't covered in dirt?

A whisk for every kitchen and a Bresse chicken in every pot. Healthy fresh foods available for all. And cooking classes on every street corner, or in every market, school, grocery store.....

Dept of Ed Alice Waters

Dept of Ag Larry Fargoine

Sec of State Jean-George (with so many restaurants you figure the guy has some deplomacy)

Sec of Housing Sheila Lukins...shoot she writes cookbooks in an apt in Manhatten

Press sec. Bobby Flay..who else has umpteen pics of himself in each cookbook he knows PR

OH president....who would I wish this gem on..............


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Good choices, Shroomgirl, except for one. My Dad lives in a house Sheila Lukins designed. The most poorly done part of the house? Amazingly enough, it was the kitchen. Not enough counter space or storage and poorly laid out. Jut making a simple meal in it gave you that "one step forward, two steps back" feeling. Thankfully, it's been redone. Of course, now that it's got the dream kitchen (we're talking Wolf 8-eye w/flat-top and two moderate ovens, two convection ovens, separate baking area, etc.), he's selling the house.







If you want to see it, it was featured in the Wall Street Journal on 10/20/2000.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

WOW....NYC with an actual functional kitchen.
Sheila came through for a book signing 2-3 years ago and said she had no fancy equipment just a galley kitchen....Your dad seems to have invented a dream kitchen....
Tiny kitchens.
That's why I love visiting NYC...All the go-food ideas....I didn't think that anyone (well almost) anyone cooked in Manhatten on a regular basis, that's why every block has hole in the walls with go food.
Could be wrong here, anyone from the city want to comment?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I live in Manhattan for 10 years, and I cooked at home maybe 20 times. Otherwise, it was easier to cook at work, or order take-out. Now that I live in Connecticut, I cook all the time.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Actually, the house is located between Aspen and Snowmass, CO. It probably got WSJ's attention because of the asking price (8.5 million) and the former resident (Cher). Lukins started the house, then sold it to Cher, who did some particularly nasty finishing touches, such as the dining room chairs constructed of faux elk antlers and upholstered with faux hide (slippery and itchy because of the hair on the hide). I would have no problem working for David Simpson; after seeing that, it's utterly impossible for me to be star-struck!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

When Sheila came through she just mentioned Manhatten....not the gem in Co. What amazed me was that she didn't have alot of what I cinsidered basic equipment for anyone who likes to cook (especially from her type of recipes)> Still thinking up Presidental possibilities....


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Palmier,

Some great one liners tonight!

I nominate you for a "spicy" speach writer!

Have a good one!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sheila, Is my aunts sister, No bull. My mothers brother, My uncle donnie is marrried to my aunt Elaine, Sheila Ls sister. I have met her only a couple of times,but have found her endearing and thoughtful. She has had a battle for a number of years with cancer but has still remained eloquint and on top of her game. I think any success in life should be applouded


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I thought she had had a stroke....she's amazing....absolutely one of my favorite writers.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

this is an election to remember!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

An American no Frenchies in the White House....Let's do indigenous foods of American not Europe.....

President oh man I don't know any trully unscrupulous chefs....except that one that served different cuts of fish and named it something else....I can not imagine anyone really wanting the job...bleck....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sheila did have a stroke, and has fought a hard battle to be intouch with all she loves.her and Juile R had a parting of the ways a few year ago (probably for the best)I agree that Sheila is a great writter and has a sence of love in her recipes
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

One of our clients ordered the dumbest showpiece this week, and I made it, but I told my boss 'never again'. They wanted a gingerbreadm mountain with the candidate and vice candidate on top, and the other candidate alone in a dog house at the bottom. It went so against my grain to have to make something like that, and when I told my boss, she said, "why? You're getting paid to do it". I told her that I don't care if I get paid or not. I don't like being asked to do that. She finally understood me, and hopefully that's the last one of its kind.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

momoreg, you gave me a funhouse idea. Prez candidate gingerbread men, bite the heads off, nibble the feet, do whatever you want. Make a gingerbread whitehouse with a revolving door so they can all share......
gingerbread chads, dimpled no less to hang on the tree............


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

really good!!!!!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

President Julia Child... heck she deserves it, and I can't think of anyone better at those state dinners...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I like Julia too much to vote for her for president.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

You're right, I can't think of too many people I respect who I can see in the White House.


----------

